# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] Buying AD in stock and demand (PC\Xbox)

## Meltin

*Buying Neverwinter AD\items
EU&US*

At the moment we are in need of AD for :

PC
Xbox


Discord - Meltin#8713

----------

